# What would it take?



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

This question is for all the guys who work for themselves. Aside from money and benefits, " I know how important they are". What could persuade you to work for someone else? Meaning perhaps a management position, or a place where you could put your experience to use without breaking your back anymore, or maybe just being on payroll and not having so many headaches.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow, tough question. :confused1: For me, the job would have to be a dream job most likely in a different field all together. Not even in construction. Something that feels more rewarding. Or ridicules pay and bennies.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Four day week. 2k take home, + benefits. For that I would scrub dunnies.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

A job acting in the **** industry would make me drive my van with my tools right into the ocean and never look back..


----------

